# New Fobs And Chains.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a new silver fob, which is a key shaped like a trumpet. Had it on ebay.

Also two chains had the same way.

I have put this fob on the thicker chain,it looks great.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't stand this any longer!.......



watchfobkey by velocipede228822, on Flickr



watch chain fine by velocipede228822, on Flickr



watch chain silver by velocipede228822, on Flickr

See, Alan you can do it! Very nice chains and fob BTW, especially that last one with the elongated links. I looked at some gold trumpet shaped keys set with semi precious stones in the end, before finding my sovereign case, though the only watch that is in my family that needs a key is my Grandfathers Garrard PW (see Grandad's Garrard PW Thread):thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well done Roger :thumbsup:

Alan, I've got a couple of fobs like that, one has a seal carved in the end and the other one has a gem stone

I think the original purpose was as a seal but these were later replaced with a shiny gem for a bit of bling

This is one which I was going to get my initials engraved on to it for a wax seal but I never got around to it










This fob is a little unusual as it has a lever on the side which slides out a toothpick










The second chain in the third pic is known as a 'trombone' and they are becoming scarce now, particularly the gold ones as they are being scrapped 'cos unlike double and single Albert chains, can't easily be made up into a necklace or bracelet.

Building up a nice collection there Alan

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris...your first fob appears to have a Sardonyx stone set in it. Sardonyx is a type of Agate that alternates white agate with reddish brown Sard, and when the two are cut in a thin layer, the agate appears a beautiful sky blue colour. Here's a pic of my pre Victorian rose gold (no hall mark) Masonic ring (you'd already guessed hadn't you!) set with an intaglio carved S&C Sardonyx stone. I think it's beautiful and so much nicer than the so called 'secret' swivelling rings.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sardonyx is a nice stone Roger as is that ring of yours.

It's a bloodstone on the fob but my pic does make it look like it's layered

Found another fob pic










This one is a silver case, I assume it was for wooden toothpicks but you never know in Victorian times 

Many moons ago, SWMBO bought me a lovely silver fob as a pressie, identical to this one










All was fine until I showed her what was










An ear wax spoon :jawdrop:

She was not a happy bunny and I had to move it on

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah well..I was nearly right, though Bloodstone (or Heliotrope, as it is also known) is another form of Chalcedony...as is Agate, Sardonyx, Flint, Chert, Jasper and Carnelian to name but a few!

And that ear wax spoon...nice piece but...mate,..we need to have a serious talk... :bad:

Sorry to highjack the thread, Alan....... fftopic2:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris, I have been hunting for a silver toothpick case for AGES. I want to give it to my mother as a present (she always carries toothpicks with her EVERYWHERE). Unfortunately I haven't found one yet.

I like the little earwax scooper. I would probably use it, too. Clearing my ears is a favourite hobby of mine when I'm absolutely stone-bored.

My watch-fobs include my gold 1920s vest-pocket fountain pen, my sealing-stamp and my gold 50c jubilee coin.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn, I have a gem on the bottom of my key also.I like the toothpick fob.



a6cjn said:


> Well done Roger :thumbsup:
> 
> Alan, I've got a couple of fobs like that, one has a seal carved in the end and the other one has a gem stone
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That would have been just right for clearing my ear out LOL. I'd have kept it.



a6cjn said:


> Sardonyx is a nice stone Roger as is that ring of yours.
> 
> It's a bloodstone on the fob but my pic does make it look like it's layered
> 
> ...


----------

